# Germany Job Seeker Visa



## rose.vinayak (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,
I am applying for job seeker visa. Can anyone tell me, how can i prove my accomodation there for 6 months if i do not have any obligation letter from a friend in germany.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You have to show a valid rental contract, or similar.


----------



## Smitherman91 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think the house contract will be ok


----------

